# Fünen / Skastrup Strand



## Chris68 (28. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
nachdem wir in den letzten Jahren immer an der dänischen Nordseeseite (Agger, Hvide Sande, Klegod) "geurlaubt" haben, fahren wir dieses Jahr erstmals (Mitte Juli) an die Ostsee. Genauer gesagt auf Fünen. Der Ort nennt sich Skastrup Strand. 
Ich wäre Euch dankbar wenn Ihr mir etwas zum Angeln von Land aus (auf Dorsch, Platte und Hornis) und sonstigen Möglichkeiten (Familie mit Kindern) schreiben könntet!

Viele Grüße!

Chris68


----------



## Chris68 (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fünen / Skastrup Strand*

Na, dann Danke schön!


----------



## donlotis (3. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fünen / Skastrup Strand*


----------



## Ace (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fünen / Skastrup Strand*

Hallo Chris

Die Gegend am Skastrup Strand kenne ich sehr gut. Gibt superschöne Sonnenuntergänge dort. Vom Ferienhausgebiet fürt ein ca.150m langer Weg direkt an den Strand. Von dort aus nach links Rtg. Veilby gibt es eine ellenlange und wunderschöne Meerforellenstrecke mit richtigen Hotspots...die es aber erstmal zu finden gilt. Wathosen sind bei Niedrigwasser Pflicht um auf die Sandbank zu kommen. Allerdings ist die Ecke im Sommer für Meerforellen nicht unbedingt zu empfehlen. Solltest mal die frühen Morgen- oder späten Abendstunden ausprobieren. Hornies wird es an eurem Hausstrand vermutlich überall geben. Seegrasswiesen sind allgegenwärtig. Der Skastrub Strand selbst wird oft als gutes Plattfischrevier bezeichnet, ausprobiert habe ich es noch nicht. Wenn du die Brandungsangel auswirfst wirst du in höchstens hüfttiefem Wasser fischen dort soll es aber laut den Dänen bei Hochwasser schon klappen. Dorsche wirst du dort nicht fangen. Dafür musst du ans Kleine Belt(ca.30min Fahrt) Hier kannst du günstig Boote mieten oder auch super von Land fischen. Aber die meisten Dorsche sind sehr klein und es lohnt sich nicht sie zu befischen.

Mein Tipp: Wathose Spinnrute und ein paar Dunkle Köder mitnehmen und an tiefen Strömungsreichen Stellen die Nächte um die Ohren schlagen.


----------



## Ace (4. Februar 2006)

*AW: Fünen / Skastrup Strand*

Mit der Familie fahr nach Odense...du kannst bei Go Fishing shoppen und für kleinen gibt die "Löwenhöhle"...ein Spielparadies aus dem sie garantiert nicht mehr herauswollen.


----------



## angler1996 (8. April 2017)

*AW: Fünen / Skastrup Strand*

na ich grab das Ding mal aus,#h
 Gibt's zu der Gegend aktuelle Info's was das o geht?
 Bin im Juni dort

 Danke schon mal im Voraus
 Gruß A.


----------



## angler1996 (9. April 2017)

*AW: Fünen / Skastrup Strand*

die Hütten in der Gegend sind gut gebucht, schien mir bei der Suche, und keiner will was mit Angeln am Hut haben#c|kopfkrat
 Nu seit doch mal nicht so schüchtern:m


----------



## Jens_74 (11. April 2017)

*AW: Fünen / Skastrup Strand*



angler1996 schrieb:


> die Hütten in der Gegend sind gut gebucht, schien mir bei der Suche, und keiner will was mit Angeln am Hut haben#c|kopfkrat
> Nu seit doch mal nicht so schüchtern:m



Ich war mit Familie letztes Jahr auf Fünen (es geht auch dieses Jahr wieder nach Dänemark), aber am Hasmark Strand westlicher. Die Hütten sind nicht um sonst gut gebucht weil es wirklich sehr schön und relativ ruhig ist.
Da kommen Auswanderungsgedanken hoch.
Super ausgestattete Hütten mit viel Platz... und ein Gefühl der absoluten Sicherheit. Dort brauchste deine Karre nicht mal abschließen.
Die Dänen selber haben tatsächlich nicht so viel mit angeln am Hut wie man denkt... das habe ich mehrfach festgestellt.
Ich habe einiges gefangen aber leider keine Mefo oder Hornhecht. Platte gehen sehr gut -> hole dir im Angelladen dort Seeringelwürmer (halten 10 mal besser als Wattwürmer) und nimm ne Brandungsangel mit. Dann hast du Spaß 
Die sind aber nicht ganz billig und halten im Kühlschrank kaum mehr als 2 Tage. Als Beifang hast du leider auch immer kleine Krebse.
... und vergiss den Fisketegn nicht... sehr preiswert und Buchbar über Internet. Kannste dann als PDF auf Handy speichern. Unser Vermieter sagte zwar es kontrolliert eh niemand und wenn soll man sagen man wusste es nicht aber ich habe da nicht drauf verlassen.
Forellenpuffs gibt's auch auf Fünen aber die wo ich war, waren etwas verwahrlost und keine Forelle zu sehen, dafür aber 7 schöne Barsche.
Für ne Mefo musst du im Sommer viel Glück haben. Habe einige Angler mit Fliegenrute etc. gesehen, die hatten nichts. Auf alle Fälle Brandungsrute oder Boot an der See.
Es gibt auch viele Seen, aber das kannste meist ohne Boot vergessen weil man vor lauter Kraut und Schilf nirgends rankommt.
Klima ist äußerst angenehm, nicht zu heiß/kalt im Sommer aber trotzdem kann man bei um die 18-20 Grad mit TShirt rumlatschen... mir kam es immer etwas wärmer vor als das Thermometer sagte. Es soll auch heiße Sommer geben, das hatten wir aber die letzten 2 Jahre nicht. Trotzdem sehr angenehm. Ich brauch keine 35 Grad.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## angler1996 (11. April 2017)

*AW: Fünen / Skastrup Strand*

Moin Jens,
 Danke für Deine Mühe alle Aspekte zu erläutern,
 nur sorry, ich habe für DK ne Jahreskarte :q
 U.A auf Fünen hat es mich in all den Jahren nicht verschlagen und hatte gehofft paar aktuelle Infos zu der spezielle Gegend zu erhaschen|wavey:
 Gruß A.


----------



## Jens_74 (11. April 2017)

*AW: Fünen / Skastrup Strand*

Ich muss meinen noch kaufen (gibt's ja nur als Jahreskarte glaub ich, aber kost ja fast gar nix :q).
 Kannst ja mal berichten was so ging.
 Wir fahren dieses Jahr Anfang Juli etwas nördlicher an den 
Øster Hurup Strand (Hadsund).


----------



## angler1996 (11. April 2017)

*AW: Fünen / Skastrup Strand*

Fisketegn gibts auch als Wochenkarte
https://www.fisketegn.dk/fisketegn/common/setupAnglerFisherType.do

 Brandungsgeschirr geht wie immer mit,
 Middelfart und Strib ist ja nicht weit
 Gruß A.


----------



## angler1996 (1. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fünen / Skastrup Strand*

fährt hier eigentlich keiner hin? oder warum schreibt keiner was? Bis um die Ecke nach Stribz.B. ist doch nur ein Katzensprung
 Gruß A.


----------



## Mariachi (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fünen / Skastrup Strand*

Ich war in der ersten Januarwoche in Skastrup Strand. Bin leider nur einmal zum angeln gekommen, konnte aber auch in der Abenddämmerung in 3 Stunden zumindest 4 schöne Platten ergattern. Und wie hier schon geschrieben gibt es dort traumhafte Sonnenuntergänge!


----------



## angler1996 (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fünen / Skastrup Strand*

na das ist doch mal ein  Ansatz, auch wenn mein Interesse an Sonnenuntergängen sekundärer Natur ist.
 Aber son Austausch über Fänge sollte doch drin sein .
 Es steht ja auch da Fünen Skastrup und Fünen ist ja groß|supergri#h. Wobei mich dann doch im speziellen Erfahrungen da in der Ecke interessieren, dass möge aber Anderen anders gehen


----------



## Maifliege (2. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fünen / Skastrup Strand*

Im Moment sind nur kleine Trutten hier, Starkwind aus Ost/Nordost... Angeln geht hier im Moment nur mit Blinker


----------



## angler1996 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fünen / Skastrup Strand*

wie sieht es mit Sandaalen aus?#h


----------



## angler1996 (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fünen / Skastrup Strand*

nix, na dann wo gibt's auf Fünen Watt oder Seeringler zu kaufen ?


----------



## rippi (9. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fünen / Skastrup Strand*



angler1996 schrieb:


> nix, na dann wo gibt's auf Fünen Watt oder Seeringler zu kaufen ?


In den Angelladen in Middelfart bekommst du auf jeden Fall welche, der ist von Skåstrup näher als nach Odense, aber wenn du in Skåstrup bist, kannst du dir sie auch selber graben, plümpern, etc.. Ist aber ein bisschen komplizierter eine entsprechende Anzahl an Wattwürmern zu bekommen.


----------



## angler1996 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fünen / Skastrup Strand*

hallo Rippi , Middelfart kenn ich #hnette Umleitungen

 Bin aber am Planen für andere Ecken , deshalb die Frage 
 Bevor ich mich für was entscheide , wären Alternativen wichtig


----------



## rippi (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fünen / Skastrup Strand*

Also in Odense kannst du u.U. auch welche bekommen und ich meine in Kerteminde stand sogar mal ein Automat wo man Wattis kaufen konnte. Letzes Jahr war der noch da. Im Hafen von Kerteminde kannst du ansonsten auch alle möglichen anderen Köder verwenden. In Svendborg gibt es auch noch einen Laden, aber ich kann dir nicht sagen ob du da Wattis bekommst.


----------



## angler1996 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fünen / Skastrup Strand*

huch , gerade gesehen
bin noch schwankend , was die Gegend betrifft:q
naja werte Gattin hat auch Vorstellungen , mh.
momentan Hasmark oder Helnäs.
Was mich interessiert sind Platte / Dorsch/ .ja 
Mefo naja , will Fische fangen:m
So richtig reichlich mit Angelgeschäften scheint Fünen nicht gesegnet zu sein 
Was soll ich nehmen Nord ( Hasmark) oder Helnäs#cMitte/Ende September
War bisher nur ne Woche in Skastrupp, etwas planlos.


----------



## rippi (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fünen / Skastrup Strand*

Hasmark ist für meinen Geschmack etwas zu touristisch geprägt. Wobei es da vielleicht auch nette Häuser gibt, ich fahre dort nur hin um Enebærodde zu beangeln. Und naja die Ferienhäuser da sind schon sehr dicht beieinander. Aber der Strand ist dort recht gut zum schwimmen, glaub ich zumindest, da dort immer Bojen und sowas drin sind. Helnæs ist auch cool, es gibt eine Schweinefarm in der Nähe, aber i.d.R. riecht man davon nichts, außer man fährt direkt daran vorbei, es gibt dort nämlich auch noch so einen Salzwasser-Put&Take in der Nähe. 
Ich weiß ja nicht was deine Frau so will, aber wenn sie durch die Stadt bummeln will, könnte Fåborg vielleicht interessant sein. Die ist recht nahe an Helnæs. Wenn sie natürlich lieber Vögel und Gallowway-Rinder bestaunt ist Hasmark dann doch ganz nett.


----------



## angler1996 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fünen / Skastrup Strand*



rippi schrieb:


> Hasmark ist für meinen Geschmack etwas zu touristisch geprägt. Wobei es da vielleicht auch nette Häuser gibt, ich fahre dort nur hin um Enebærodde zu beangeln. Und naja die Ferienhäuser da sind schon sehr dicht beieinander. Aber der Strand ist dort recht gut zum schwimmen, glaub ich zumindest, da dort immer Bojen und sowas drin sind. Helnæs ist auch cool, es gibt eine Schweinefarm in der Nähe, aber i.d.R. riecht man davon nichts, außer man fährt direkt daran vorbei, es gibt dort nämlich auch noch so einen Salzwasser-Put&Take in der Nähe.
> Ich weiß ja nicht was deine Frau so will, aber wenn sie durch die Stadt bummeln will, könnte Fåborg vielleicht interessant sein. Die ist recht nahe an Helnæs. Wenn sie natürlich lieber Vögel und Gallowway-Rinder bestaunt ist Hasmark dann doch ganz nett.


 
Davon interessiert sie gar nix|supergri Sie will, dass ich Fische fange:q
 und wenn ich zu viele fange , geht sie mit, von Fünen hab ich mometan null Plan, haufenweise gelesen, letztlich wirr im Kopf, Fazit des Gelesenen -überall kann man Fische fangen.
 lass die Wünsche meiner Frau mal außen vor, den Ärger kann ich ab ( Schweinefarm klingt nicht gut)


----------



## rippi (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fünen / Skastrup Strand*

Du riechst davon auf Helnæs nichts, aber es macht Spaß dort mal vorbei zu fahren, es riecht wie eine frisch aufgemachte Tüte hiervon: http://www.ok-snacks.dk/produkter/flaeskesvaer.aspx


----------



## angler1996 (10. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fünen / Skastrup Strand*

Aff:m auf Römö hat man mal Römö Luft in Büchsen verkauft, 
 deshalb weiß ich trotzdem nicht wohin#q


----------



## Double2004 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fünen / Skastrup Strand*

Wenn du Platte und Dorsch fangen willst, sollte die Nähe zum Kleinen Belt alternativlos sein. Bleib in Middelfart, dann hast du alle Möglichkeiten.


----------



## wasser-ralf (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fünen / Skastrup Strand*

An Dorschen fängst Du aber dort in Middelfahrt leider nur die Babys. Mindestmaß ist schon fast die Ausnahme.


----------



## angler1996 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fünen / Skastrup Strand*



wasser-ralf schrieb:


> An Dorschen fängst Du aber dort in Middelfahrt leider nur die Babys. Mindestmaß ist schon fast die Ausnahme.



 Fang ich woanders Größere?#hNoch ist nicht gebucht.
 Ich habe das mit den Dorschen in der westl. Ostsee etwas verfolgt- wenn der Gebirgsbewohner Platte fängt ist er glücklich


----------



## rippi (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fünen / Skastrup Strand*

Platten gibt es fast überall. Um richtig gut Platten zu fangen, würde ich ein Boot empfehlen und im Inselmeer irgendwelche Sandbänke anfahren. Alternative wäre sonst noch der Osten, Nyborg oder so. Im Storebælt gibt es ja auch gute Möglichkeiten. Z.B. direkt an der Storebæltsbro.


----------



## marlowe (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fünen / Skastrup Strand*



rippi schrieb:


> Platten gibt es fast überall. Um richtig gut Platten zu fangen, würde ich ein Boot empfehlen und im Inselmeer irgendwelche Sandbänke anfahren. Alternative wäre sonst noch der Osten, Nyborg oder so. Im Storebælt gibt es ja auch gute Möglichkeiten. Z.B. direkt an der Storebæltsbro.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. 

Man kann es zu dieser Jahreszeit auch mal auf Hornhecht oder Makrele probieren, z.Bsp. mit Wasserkugel. Als Köder Rinderherzstreifen oder Fliege. Damit hatte ich letztes Jahr viel Spass vom Land aus (am großen Belt). 
Hotspots kenne ich hierfür leider nicht.


----------



## angler1996 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: Fünen / Skastrup Strand*

Danke an Alle|wavey:womit jetzt hier nicht Schluß sein soll


----------

